

Nortel as an Entity is Finished - buckpost
http://www.glgroup.com/News/Nortel-as-an-Entity-is-Finished-37435.html

======
eli
Source link has some more details: [http://www.fiercetelecom.com/story/death-
and-life-nortel/200...](http://www.fiercetelecom.com/story/death-and-life-
nortel/2009-04-13)

